# The VXR's



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

*NEW PICS PAGE 2,COMMENT 17 and PAGE 3 COMMENT 25 & page 4 comment 31!!!!!!*


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

spot on motors look ace


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

Love them. Wish I could afford to run, insure and pay for one, if I could then I wouldn't of bought my corsa d I got now lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yarde (May 3, 2011)

Holy hell! That'd 3rd photo is god like! Looks amazing!


----------



## Jamie. (Mar 22, 2008)

What these like? I've potentially got the chance to have one as my next company car. It'll be in chilli orange if i do. I really really like the look of them, i just dont know if they are as good as they look.

Photos are epic too, esp #3.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## kyle.bailey1 (May 16, 2012)

the shine on them wheels looks amazing


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I'm currently loving the Lime Green Burg VXR. I saw one in the flesh yesterday when I was headed to Glentress mountain biking. Looked magic.

I would have one for a bit of fun too.


----------



## GAZLOZ (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice, love that Green, 3rd picture is epic


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Two Burg's :doublesho lovely photo's

I keep thinking of upgrading the VXR to the burg, just our of interest how do you dons the handling and braking? 

Stef :wave:


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

suspension is a tad on the hard side,cannot fault the handling,grip grip grip grip grip,orange 1 has a piper system sounds amazing! le green is brand new no mods,yet......


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

nice pics fella and very nice motors love these to bits


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Spot on mate, love those motors:thumb:


----------



## Craigp91 (Nov 13, 2011)

Love the vxr's big much! When I was looking at getting a new car the astra and corsa vxr's were looked at but insurance didn't want to play  So 1.8 will do :lol:

Motors are looking great and fantastic pictures!  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks  i'm studying a photography degree,got to admit i prefer commercial photography than any other subject,loads more to learn but i'm getting their


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Have you polished it yet pal ? I've just got a Lima green Ibiza fr and looking to get that sorta shine ! Looks awesome !


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

Took a few more pics of it tonight....


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

Not a vauxhall fan but liking these little VXR's

Pack a punch with just over 200BHP from a 1.6 turbo, 0-60 in 6.5 secs and tops out at 143mph. Pretty impressive tbh.


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

M20fes said:


> Not a vauxhall fan but liking these little VXR's
> 
> Pack a punch with just over 200BHP from a 1.6 turbo, 0-60 in 6.5 secs and tops out at 143mph. Pretty impressive tbh.


Not bad at all,beg to differ what use they will have in winter :lol:


----------



## Coops9789 (May 24, 2012)

Great pics chap.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

They are good pics.!


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

Cheers lad!


----------



## Dino500 (Sep 17, 2012)

Composite,

That fairst pic is amazing! Great detailing and a great car. Are you running any mods or straight up stock?


D


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

Dino500 said:


> Composite,
> 
> That fairst pic is amazing! Great detailing and a great car. Are you running any mods or straight up stock?
> 
> D


Hi,

Neither ar my cars,2 of my mates,the burnt orange 1 is running a piper exhaust,now de-wipered at the rear,

Green vxr is 100% standard,

I doubt both of them will remain close to standard,time will tell i guess...


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

That 2nd and 3rd shot are fantastic how did you get that nice pic's ?


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

Derek,i'm training to be a photographer,gave up full time training to do a degree...


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice car

and cracking pic's


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Look superb mate, particularly love the green one, and this photo specifically!

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c154/flamerkit/IMG_7399.jpg


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

Cheers for the comments


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

composite said:


> Derek,i'm training to be a photographer,gave up full time training to do a degree...


Well done and good luck with it


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Latest pics look the nuts as well :thumb:


----------



## ON3 Z3RO (Dec 12, 2011)

Lovely cars. I much prefer the pre-facelift look VXRs to the new ones, and the regular models too. I have a 2008 SXI myself :driver:


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

I shouldn't of looked in this thread. Like the Corsa VXR's a lot, the Nurburgrings are beautiful!


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

that green burg is ****'in beautiful


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

beauty!!!

cant wait to get my arden facelift next month


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice shots there.


----------

